# Strange male behavior. Is this boy time?



## Quillys_Mom_Punky (Apr 19, 2017)

I have observed the below behavior a few times, where he bends over and wiggles his butt... This time my night vision camera caught it! Can anyone tell me for sure what's going on?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9YO8gFogyMEYzYyRjFPdnZRYUE/view?usp=drivesdk

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey, my boy does the exact same thing! >.< I'm yet to get a good enough video of him doing it (always snaps out of it by the time I grab my phone and turn on the light lol!) to post on here and clarify what it is?! So thank you for making the post and well done catching it on your night vision camera! 

Yuki's done this since I've had him (about 4 months old) and now he's 10 months. When he first used to do it he'd fall over on his side afterwards in a ball and what I assumed, would then begin "the act" lol. But the last couple of months he does exactly what your boy does, bends under, wiggles his bottom a few times but then stops. So I started to think it wasn't actually boy time and more like a spasm, as it seems to happen involuntary. I started noticing a pattern recently that he seems to do a poop after doing this so I'm not sure if he's just getting things moving inside? He also sometimes sneezes when he does it so wasn't sure if he's just clearly out his system and stretching, as usually he does this not so long after waking up (he sleeps all day long and doesn't really move from under his sleeping sack!)

Does your boy do any of these things alongside the strange behaviour? I thought I read on here before that a female hedgie was also doing a similar thing and asking people what it was, which lead me to think it wasn't 'boy time' and more of a stretch / spasm issue (the post was never resolved) as it always seems he does it uncontrollably (it happens anywhere), like he'll start doing it in a foot bath lol, I'm like noooo not now Yuki! >< haha.

Hopefully more experienced owners will help us figure out what it is and if it is normal behaviour!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

My boy does the same exact thing haha. He doesn't even care if he does it in front of me :lol:


----------



## Quillys_Mom_Punky (Apr 19, 2017)

I am so glad that Quilly isn't the only one!! This is the first time since I got an SD card for the night vision camera that I was able to watch and capture the entire thing! I was like, is he OK what the heck is going on??!?!?! Can't wait for a more experienced owner to educate us on this. 

BTW, he has never done this in the bath like Yuki!!!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Haha yeh he's tried to do it a couple times in the bath now >.< or even just on my hand lol, but like I said I'm really not sure if this is boy time as it comes on out of no where (starts as a twitch/bottom wiggle then he'll start to curve inwards/spasm a couple times but then it stops ~ he doesn't really fall over anymore, maybe because he's a little older so has more control but he's still pretty wobbly when it happens). Or maybe they can't control when it happens?!  There's never any 'evidence' after these spasm episodes so Im not sure if they are the same? ><. But trust me he definitely does have his separate fair share of boy time, there's always evidence left on his fleece liners for me to clean! :lol:


----------



## blondie0530 (May 27, 2017)

As a complete side note, can I ask what type of camera you are using? Ahaha


----------



## Quillys_Mom_Punky (Apr 19, 2017)

Absolutely - it is this camera - great price and works fantastic! https://www.amazon.com/YI-Wireless-...qid=1506099638&sr=1-3&keywords=yi+home+camera


----------



## blondie0530 (May 27, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

